

Bankers, not borrowers, caused the Global Financial Crisis - ghouse
http://www.salon.com/2014/09/07/finally_wall_street_gets_put_on_trial_we_can_still_hold_the_0_1_percent_responsible_for_tanking_the_economy/

======
dodders
This article feels overly simplistic (look - bad bankers!) given that it
doesn't mention securitization and the lax oversight of the ratings agencies,
who should take a significant portion of the culpability.

------
easytiger
Sounds more like lack of regulation and oversight to me. The body politic
wasn't held to account either. They could easily have legislated against these
practices and taken away the option.

Given free reign everyone is more than likely going to take the piss out of a
system where their personal gain is contingent on making a certain kind of
decision. It is human nature. With no long term consequences it doesn't matter
who you hire... it is inevitable.

Trying to personify the banker alone won't do much good in this discussion.
There is a damn good reason no one is being prosecuted for crimes against the
economy.

